

Ask HN: Hard Drive Shortage? - dholowiski

Has anyone heard about the coming hard drive shortage? I heard from our corporate parts supplier that "there will be a price increase on computers and computer related products that come with a hard drive because of supply allocation problems due to flood in Thailand", and today the local computer store is saying "Due to a global hard drive shortage, there will be a purchase limit of 2 hard drives per customer until further notice."
======
DanBC
BBC news has some articles:

(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15534614>)

Hard drives also need rare earth minerals for the magnets, and there are going
to be greater shortages of those over coming years.

------
wmf
Yes, it's all over the tech news.

